# DIY co2 generator



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

Make your own co2 generator cheap and easy. It wont work that well without a diffuser, so i bought a fuval co2 diffuser.

Link to youtube:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Oh and btw.. Thats not me, just what i based my diy co2 generator off of


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> Make your own co2 generator cheap and easy. It wont work that well without a diffuser, so i bought a fuval co2 diffuser.
> 
> Link to youtube:
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> ...


Invalid link


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is what both of mine are.Aquatic Eden: Build Your Own Yeast CO2 Generator - Aquascaping Aquarium Blog

They work very well.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Same setup but with a difuser (not currently using). And thank you for the link the yeast instructions were much more precise.


Pics..

Reactor:

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=DIYCO2InjectorSystem.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_DIYCO2InjectorSystem.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


Diffuser:

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=DIYCO2ReactorSystem.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_DIYCO2ReactorSystem.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I drink so much Gatorade... one day I need to put all those bottles to use 

your injector/defuser might work a little better if you could somehow put a 90 degree bend in it and aim it down


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

The picture was taken of the test run hooked up to an air pump, there were so many bubbles it shot the filter pad out of the tube. Had to adjust the pad so there was a little channel along the top to release some bubbles so I could see if in action. I am hoping with a less active CO2 system it wont be so drastic that the pad shoots out.  Otherwise yup already considered adding the 90 degree elbow to help with the agitation.

Hopefully my yeast is active when I get home, didn't know to put it in the hot water and let it sit for 10 minutes while it activated. Live and learn!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

they mec, try to put ur little hope parallel to the side glass, then the co2 will stay in for a long time, kinda like a bell diffuser.


----------

